# Frisky



## ILoveMittens (Sep 21, 2006)

My cat frisky died 2 or 3 years ago when she was about 2 years old... She got hit...  She would go to the bus stop with me, and snuggle on me when i sat ot he ground, and she liked ot sit on my shoulders


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

awww, poor frisky  rip


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We never forget our beloved pets, regardless of time.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw, im very sorry, rip frisky


----------

